
Announcing Open Live Writer – An Open Source Fork of Windows Live Writer - jongalloway2
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingOpenLiveWriterAnOpenSourceForkOfWindowsLiveWriter.aspx
======
bovermyer
This is cool. I used to use Windows Live Writer for about a year before moving
on.

But with WordPress's Calypso now a thing, I wonder... what will OLW's
relationship with that be? They're direct competitors.

